

Why Silicon Valley is better than the rest of the places I've visited - sajid
https://plus.google.com/u/0/111091089527727420853/posts/ewhtNzwTGPr

======
david927
That's a poor comparison, though. Engelbart, in his genius, was pushing the
boundries of technology itself. If he was socially inept, it's irrelevant.

Google, in this example, is pushing the boundries of _the application of
technology_. (Look! You can Skype as you skydive!)

As technological progress continues, we're going to find wonderful uses for
new technology that we've never thought of before -- and we're going to find
horrible uses as well. We'll say to ourselves later, "What were we thinking?"
Certainly our instinct is to be shy of new uses of technology, but that
doesn't mean such an instinct is always wrong.

~~~
qznc
In other words, Engelbart was "inventive", while Google is "innovative".

~~~
david927
Everyone is innovative. A child using a tablet in a new way is innovative.
Engelbart was the kind of genius that creates tsunamis that everyone (you, me,
Google) are still surfing off of decades later. Call it what you want.

------
patrickk
Nice argument for building products for leads users -
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lead_user>

------
tom_m
What? It's cool to be in tech now...been that what for years now and we're all
social out here in Palo Alto. Of course I came from New York...

